# Looking to buy in Aruba



## rog2867 (May 8, 2014)

Hello everyone.  Lot the site and all the people that save so much by coming here.  We have been time sharing and own 3.  We went to Aruba recently and loved it.  We are Starwood owners but the hotel there has been bought by the Rio it is I believe.  Its only a 4 hour flight for us to there and not that expensive.   Can any of you who own or rent something there make a few suggestions on what options we might have there.  I rarely if ever see a nice place there for bargain basement type.  What do you think???


----------



## Weimaraner (May 8, 2014)

What time of year do you like to travel to Aruba? Did you find you prefer the laid back low rise section or the busier Palm Beach high rise? We own Platinum season weeks (Jan-April) at the Marriott Aruba Surf Club. We just purchased another platinum 3 bed on the resale market. Prices vary based on season and view. There are a lot of quality choices in Aruba.


----------



## classiclincoln (May 8, 2014)

We own at and love the Renaissance Aruba.  Small, not crowded, close to the down town area and great restaurants.  Has it's own private island.  All 1 BR units which are being renovated as we speak.  We found the high rise area too crowed.  Never have to wait for chairs either at the pool or on the island.  Check out my reviews in the Marketplace.


----------



## lvhmbh (May 9, 2014)

We own at Costa Linda and love it!  Not sure you'd get "bargain basement" there though.  We just renovated all the units and they're beautiful.


----------



## arubanut (May 9, 2014)

We love Aruba and have owned since 1991 Royal Palm club and LaCabana.

If you would like to know the time your going every year,then pick a fixed week.
There is NO calling a Reservationist and trying for this week or that week.
Fixed week we just show up and thats it,our home away from home.

Bluegreen has been trying to get owners to switch to points :annoyedcrazy).

I like Costa Linda,great place to stay! Do not buy from the developer of course(look for resale). The only good deal I am seeing now is...

Week(s): 36
Unit Size: 2 Bedrooms
Sleeps: 8
$8,995
Maintenance Fees: $800.00


Been looking at Marriott but there out of there minds with yearly Maint. Fee's.

Now we are hoping for maybe some resales will start showing up for the Divi Phoenix Beach Villas. We feel in love with them also,Great quiet location!


Still LOVE Aruba!!!!


.


----------



## topmom101 (May 9, 2014)

I own 3 different TS in Aruba and love them all for different reasons. TS in Aruba maintain their value (somewhat) and it's hard to find a bargain price, although people have gotten great deals on EBay, myself included.

My advice would be to decide what is more important to you.  If you want a great beach and night life isn't that important to you then opt for the low rise area (Eagle Beach) which is LaCabana, Paradise Villas, Costa Linda, Aruba Beach Club and others.  If night life is important and you don't mind crowds, then look into the high rise area (Palm Beach).  I own at the Playa Linda, which I think has the best location on Palm Beach. I am also a Marriott owner and trade into the Surf Club (Palm Beach) every year.  My TS are in the low rise, high rise and in between so I get to enjoy it all. Send me a PM if you want more info.


----------



## silverfox82 (May 10, 2014)

Or you can buy a Florida week for next to nothing, join II or RCI and trade into Aruba for 1/2 the annual MF. The Keys have reasonably priced units       ($1,000-$2,000) per week with MF's in the $600 range that trade well in Aruba. I own 2 weeks in the Keys and 2 in Aruba, 1 I deeded back after the MF and special assessment topped $2,500 this year, no thanks. Also there is little protection for owners who buy in other countries, be careful.


----------



## topmom101 (May 10, 2014)

Silverfox, I must disagree.  My MF's in Aruba range between $607 and $750 for 1 bedroom units.  With the cost of II membership and exchange fees averaging over $260 (combined), where is the savings?. 

I purchased my LaCabana week on Ebay for $1 and got the Divi Phoenix FREE right here on TUG (lucky day, indeed). The Play Linda, my very first TS and before I found TUG, I purchased thru the resort but, if anything, it's increased in value, so no loss there.  They are fixed weeks, no deposits, no exchanges, no extra fees, no hassles.


----------



## arubanut (May 10, 2014)

topmom101 said:


> Silverfox, I must disagree.  My MF's in Aruba range between $607 and $750 for 1 bedroom units.  With the cost of II membership and exchange fees averaging over $260 (combined), where is the savings?.
> 
> I purchased my LaCabana week on Ebay for $1 and got the Divi Phoenix FREE right here on TUG (lucky day, indeed). The Play Linda, my very first TS and before I found TUG, I purchased thru the resort but, if anything, it's increased in value, so no loss there.  *They are fixed weeks, no deposits, no exchanges, no extra fees, no hassles.*



*That's what I love soooo much about my Aruba weeks.*



.


----------



## classiclincoln (May 10, 2014)

"They are fixed weeks, no deposits, no exchanges, no extra fees, no hassles."

Ditto at the Renaissance.  You can do internal exchanges for $60 plus any high season fees (if applicable).


----------



## silverfox82 (May 11, 2014)

The Ren special assessment was a bit of a shock though, how's that working out for you? There are many ways to skin the TS cat, what works for me might not be for everyone but my Islamorada unit for which I pay around $600 mf for will trade into the big guys on Palm beach easily (mf around 1,500). The Keys unit is also deeded, not RTU so it actually has some value. YMMV.


----------



## classiclincoln (May 13, 2014)

Special assessments are a part of life.  Renovations cost money and either you're gonna pay annually (higher MFs and lower special assessments) or every once and awhile (lower MFs and higher special assessments).  Our Marriott units have higher fees, but we haven't been hit with any special assessments.

It's just like condos.  The condo complex where I have my office is a prime example.  Condo fees didn't go up for years.  Then there was talk about raising the fees so we can prepare for the new roof.  Too many people bitched and complained (I might not be here long enough) so nothing was done.  Finally, roof needed to be done, and a huge special assessment was needed.  Oh, and some of the unit holders are behind on the special assessment.......

You're gonna pay one way or another.


----------



## silverfox82 (May 13, 2014)

I hope you didn't get the impression that I am anti timeshare, I certainly am not. I was simply suggesting that there are many options with some being much cheaper than just buying an Aruba unit and letting the chips fall where they may. We have owned the Ren since Harbortown days and see a pattern of bad turns for owners vs hotel guests. Having been thru another properties continual financial difficulties I have first hand knowledge that the Dutch banking system is rather rigid and Dutch laws don't protect TS owners. I sincerely hope that your investment in Aruba timeshares continue to work for you, it didn't for us.


----------



## ilene13 (May 13, 2014)

classiclincoln said:


> Special assessments are a part of life.  Renovations cost money and either you're gonna pay annually (higher MFs and lower special assessments) or every once and awhile (lower MFs and higher special assessments).  Our Marriott units have higher fees, but we haven't been hit with any special assessments.
> 
> It's just like condos.  The condo complex where I have my office is a prime example.  Condo fees didn't go up for years.  Then there was talk about raising the fees so we can prepare for the new roof.  Too many people bitched and complained (I might not be here long enough) so nothing was done.  Finally, roof needed to be done, and a huge special assessment was needed.  Oh, and some of the unit holders are behind on the special assessment.......
> 
> You're gonna pay one way or another.



The owners of the Marriott Aruba Ocean Club did have a very large special assessment a number of years ago.  There had been damage to the structure of the building.  Part of it was because there had not been due diligence by Marriott when they purchased the existing structure.  It is what it is and now hopefully our MF have a high enough reserve fund in case of other issues.


----------



## lvhmbh (May 14, 2014)

I am sorry that you are having problems with The Ren.  I know you like it alot.  We have nothing but good things to say about Costa Linda.  We have a great BOD and they are very cost conscious.  I have a bank account in Aruba and have had no banking problems with them.  I do have to say that I have a Dutch surname so.....


----------



## Weimaraner (May 14, 2014)

lvhmbh said:


> I am sorry that you are having problems with The Ren.  I know you like it alot.  We have nothing but good things to say about Costa Linda.  We have a great BOD and they are very cost conscious.  I have a bank account in Aruba and have had no banking problems with them.  I do have to say that I have a Dutch surname so.....



I notice you list Aruba as one of your homes plus you mention you bank there. May I ask how many weeks you stay in Aruba? Our plan is to stay for winters in the future (at least when the 7-year-old is off to college  ). I met someone from New Jersey who said that Americans don't have to leave after 3 months (max 6 months of year ), but can stay in a 6 month stretch now. Is that true? I think I'll add a "van" to our Irish surname


----------



## Larry (May 14, 2014)

Weimaraner said:


> I notice you list Aruba as one of your homes plus you mention you bank there. May I ask how many weeks you stay in Aruba? Our plan is to stay for winters in the future (at least when the 7-year-old is off to college  ). I met someone from New Jersey who said that Americans don't have to leave after 3 months (max 6 months of year ), but can stay in a 6 month stretch now. Is that true? I think I'll add a "van" to our Irish surname



Be careful as the rules have changed drastically in Aruba for maximum length of stay. What you have listed are the old rules.

 You now must apply for some kind visa or just an immigration form that must be approved by the Aruba government for stays longer than 30 days. It may just be a formality but you must show that either you own a home in Aruba or you have confirmed timeshare and or hotel reservations for the extra time beyond 30 days and you must have a return ticket or application to stay could be denied.


----------



## Weimaraner (May 14, 2014)

This is good to know Larry. Btw we enjoyed our recent stay at Windjammer and can't wait to go back. Information you provided a long time ago was helpful. I'll be sure to post a review after I get this dreaded sub garage sale over with.


----------



## lvhmbh (May 16, 2014)

I used to spend approx. 7 months in our timeshare.   We had to stop that because in 2009 we took guardianship of my nephew who was then 12 years old.  
The rules of 30 days don't apply to timeshares but....I went to Curacao for our maintenance week so I did get off the island in the middle.  I have a vehicle there and so a tax ID.  I would enter and leave through the residence lines and they thought that was okay.  We are now facing his senior year and then college.  He has requested that we stay in the States so we can visit him at college and do the parent thing so we won't be moving back.  Will visit as we have friends there and we love it!


----------



## topmom101 (May 16, 2014)

Larry, the new 30 day rule you are referring to (you and I probably read about in the same forum), is actually not true.  A member of another BB just posted a clarification by Dimas dated 5/13/2014 stating that property and TS owners cannot exceed more than 180 days within a calendar year.  Mind you, not continuous but total.  Actually, that rule we read about did seem odd as so very many people own multiple weeks in Aruba.


----------



## Larry (May 16, 2014)

*30 day rule regarding staying in Aruba*



topmom101 said:


> Larry, the new 30 day rule you are referring to (you and I probably read about in the same forum), is actually not true.  A member of another BB just posted a clarification by Dimas dated 5/13/2014 stating that property and TS owners cannot exceed more than 180 days within a calendar year.  Mind you, not continuous but total.  Actually, that rule we read about did seem odd as so very many people own multiple weeks in Aruba.



There is a lot of confusion about this rule but it is true and even though timeshare owners can stay up to 180 they need proof of ownership, a return ticket and several other things requiring approval by the government to stay more than 30 days. Here is the latest article on the subject;

http://aruba-daily.com/newspaper/clarification-regarding-stay-of-visitors-with-property-in-aruba/


----------

